# My Apologies To WhiteWolf



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just wanted to apologise to WhiteWolf...I should had read her first post, before my reply, am sorry if I had offended you, I didn't mean to sound like that, is not like me...am sorry you have Chohns. is a terrible thing, I hope you recover soon! Just like most of us, We'are looking for answers.Best Regard


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

No need PoserAngel, and its He, not Her.I saw my Surgeon this morning and the biopsies say ACUTE esophaghitis: No strictures, nothing but inflammation to the point of shedding surface cells like crazy. The inflammation was causing the muscle spasm/lockups, and necessitated the OR-done scope with my Surgeon, not in the scope-clinic with my Gastro. No evidence of Crohns or anything else but esophaghitis.That said, I asked the Mods to re-open the thread, and am looking for meds recommendations, as the Pantoloc 40mg twice daily is doing NOTHING, even when supplemented with Zantac 75mg twice daily (opposite dosing to the Pantoloc) Also sleeping with back up gives no relief.I need meds recommendations that are covered by Ontario Health Insurance Program (OHIP) and Ontario Disability Support Program (ODSP), as I'm once again down to milk, OXO boullion powder and ice-cream (no chunks) and this is NOT fun.As a person thats sat through an intestinal rupture, then drove myself to ER, thats saying quite a bit.


----------

